# Joshua Andrew is finally here 04/20/08



## missjess

I was 3 days overdue on saturday, in the morning I had woken up with a strange wet spot in my bed which I though it could have been some fluid leaking but wasn't really concerned that much because I didn't really leak much during the day (just some damp underwear)

I also had a few period pains through out the day and they started to get more like big cramps in the evening. Around 11pm I took some tylenols and my hot water bottle and went to bed. I wasn't able to sleep as the pain was getting quite strong! It was not like contractions, just period cramps... Around 3am I couldn't stand it anymore and went to wake up my husband. The pains were coming every 3 minutes and lasted for about 30 seconds. We got to the hospital and they monitored the contractions for about 1.5 hours, and the nurse said they weren't very strong contractions And I wasn't more dilated (still a 2)... I mentioned to them I thought my waters might have broke because I was leaking during the day, so they did a test to see if I was right... The test came back positive, so they admitted me into a labor room around 5am. 

Contractions started to be very painful, but they started to be irregular and I was still not dilating more. They decided to give me pitocin around 8am as well as antibiotics (because I had my waters broken since almost 24h). The pitocin made the contractions so painful and so strong within an hour, I was in so much pain!!! Tried to bounce on the ball, had OH massaging me, I was trying to breathe through the contractions but it was just unbearable. So I asked for the epi-dural around 10ish... Can I say the epi-dural is AMAZING stuff!!??!!! Wow. Within 2 minutes I felt no pain at all from the contractions and felt so relaxed. It made it really enjoyable. Around 6ish I started to feel a lot of pressure pushing down on my butt, and I felt the urge to push around 6:30. At 6:37pm I was pushing Joshua out, it seemed so easy and even with the epi-dural I could still feel his head crowning and coming out. at 7:02pm he was born, not even 30 minutes of pushing!! I was really impressed (maybe it's all that raspberry leaf tea that made that possible!!) I got a tiny tear and have 2 stitches. (8lbs 2onz!!!!!)

When I saw his head coming out of me I was in tears! It's such an emotional rush, I never felt that good ever in my life. It's instant love... it's just amazing, no words can describe that feeling !!! 

After he was born, they had to take him away from me to do bunch of tests in case he would have gotten an infection (due to my membrane breaking up more than 24h prior to birth) He was away for about 3h and I couldn't stop crying because I wanted to see him and hold so badly. 

We're finally home now, and he's a perfectly healthy STRONG little man. He's been drinking formula since yesterday night because my breasts wouldn't express enough and my nipple are on fire. I may give a second thought to breastfeeding but for now formula seems like the best thing to do as I'm incredibly exhausted. 

Here are some photos, got carried away a bit... But he's just so gorgeous!!! I'm in love. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/jessyca_lang/DSC03671.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/jessyca_lang/DSC03683.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/jessyca_lang/DSC03689.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v382/jessyca_lang/DSC03690.jpg


----------



## turbo_mom

awww congrats he's beautiful :hugs: How does it feel being a mommy now finally?? :happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats hun he is gorgeous :hug:


----------



## maybebaby

Wow!! What a wonderful story and such a beautiful baby boy!! I am so happy for you :hugs:!!


----------



## turbo_mom

p.s
You look fantastic after just giving birth!!!


----------



## bluebell

Ahhh - what a cutie!! Congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Jess! He is such a cutie!!!


----------



## vicky

aww congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## pepperflake

:happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## xxleannexx

congratulations!!! he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

Awww sweetheart! He is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations! Lots of love and hugs to all of you! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## seattlemama

Aww Congrats! He is amazing! I bet it feels so great to finally have him here:)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

omg thats it so amazing he is so gawjuss. he is gunna break a few hearts when he is older lol
xx


----------



## AquaDementia

He looks amazing. Congrats :)
P.S. I have those CK onesies as well!


----------



## Jem

Ahh he's gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## elles28

Congrats your little son is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## bigbelly2

beautiful baby boy!!

well done

h x


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations! He is gorgeous! x


----------



## Serene123

He's gorgeous Jess, well done!


----------



## clairebear

ah wow what a cutie congrats hun xx


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations Jess, Joshua is such a little cutie and you look fantastic. xx


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats hun!! What a cutie!!


----------



## Kooky

What a gorgeous little man you have there, congratulations x


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations,he is gorgeous!:hugs:
And you look great!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hes gorgeous jess. Congratulations. an epidural sounds like heaven!!! 

You'll be opting for one next time then? (if you're thinking of a next time)

xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Aww wow! congratulations! he is bo beautiful!


----------



## Louisa K

Awwwwww Jess!!! You done great girl!!!

He is so perfect!! :hugs:


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

bless! hes adorable! and your looking great too! congrats xx


----------



## babe2ooo

omg that make me want to cry seeing that, he is so cute, when i found out i was having a boy i was a bit upset but seeing you little boy lets me know they are just as cute, your very lucky


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations Jess, I am so very happy for you. He is just adorable!!!


----------



## Linzi

Congrats on your little boy! He FINALLY decided to turn up!

You look fantastic btw. Witch! lol

xxx


----------



## Deise

Awww congrats Jess!! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## VanWest

Congrats to you both, he is beauitful. His birthday is exactly 1 day from mine hehe I was born April 19th at 7:03pm


----------



## miel

congratulations :)!


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats Jess!! :blue: He is SOOO CUTE!! And you look GREAT!!


----------



## kookie

congratulations he's beautiful and you look amazing.


----------



## KarenLV

Ahhh,that made me cry. That was a beautiful birth for you! Congrats new mommy Jess and Joshua!


----------



## Ema

Congrats He is gorgeous XX


----------



## charveyron

absolutely gorgeous - many congratulations to you


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!!


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

:D Oh Jess he is sooo beautiful!!! 

A huge congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## codiontour

what a DOLL!


----------



## suzan

Congrats! he is precious :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

aww he's a cutie! Congratulations! x


----------



## mummy&mase

Congrats! he is sooooo beautiful. & you look so well too! xxxx


----------



## missjess

Thanks girls!!!!! Very sweet of you. I appreciate it. 




turbo_mom said:


> awww congrats he's beautiful :hugs: How does it feel being a mommy now finally?? :happydance:

I don't think there is any words that can describe how great I feel right now!!! It's just fuckin' amazing!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## bigbelly2

BLESS

just enjoy every minute darlin!!

h x


----------



## debralouise

He's beautiful!!
Congratulations and wow you also look fab! xx xx


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Congratulations!
He's gorgeous :)


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!! He is beautiful! I bet your so happy to finally hold him in your arms! 

I saw that you were having some trouble breastfeeding. I was too, (they gave Erica a bottle of formula right after she was born!) My suggestion would be to give it a few weeks of trying if you can manage. I'm still working on it, but giving her bottles when we need to. Good luck, and theres lots of support here for BF'ing. 

Congrats again!! :hug:


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! You look amazing after just giving birth!!


----------



## Tiffers

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## goldlion

What an amazing story, Jess! You did so well. You've got a beautiful family :) congratulations on baby Joshua


----------



## cheryl

congratulations he is gorgeous hun
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## sammie18

Awww he is sooooo cute!! And your looking good, you dont look like you just gave birth  Nice pics! CONGRATS!


----------



## coz

congrats hun hes gorgeous xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

He is absolutely adorable. Well done. Congrats :hug:


----------



## Jenny

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/congrats6.gif

He's adorable! :hugs:


----------



## bisbis

Congratualtions Jess...he's gorgeousxxx


----------



## Gemz

Ahh Jess, your birth story is really lovely - it was great to read that that you had such a wonderful experience - apart from the early pain. I'm really glad everything went well for you. Congratulations. He's gorgeous! :hug:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates xxx


----------



## Jodie__x

he is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautifull !!


----------



## Wobbles

*Congratulations on the arrival of your lil boy x*

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/boy.gif


----------



## Carley

Awww I just fell in love. Congratulations


----------



## Sparky0207

He is absolutely gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Tam

He is lovely, Congratulations! x


----------

